# Silicone Shelf Life



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

I was cleaning out the fish room a few days back and had two 20g aquariums that were cracked on one side each. Being the way I am I dismantled the glass and figured I could reuse it for a sump or something. It dawned on me I had enough pieces to cobble together a 20g low-boy...

Cleaned the glass up, grabbed the supplies and started building:










I was stoked at what I could do with this shorty, but three hours after assembling, the silicone was still sticky...12 hours later and it feels soft, but no longer sticky. I can easily pull bits of the excess from itself. I've read that low humidity can lengthen cure time, however it's been humid lately and a smaller project I did the day before (with different silicone) cured normally.

The silicone tube was unopened and stored in the basement. Date of manufacture is about 18 months ago. I don't trust this silicone and will tear the tank down and redo with fresh stuff.

Has anyone encountered silicone going bad? I've used stuff in previously opened tubes from three years prior and it cured fine and still is holding to this day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Just wait a little longer for it to cure and you shall be fine. I'd give two days even when it typically settles in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks really nice. Well done

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Dis said:


> Looks really nice. Well done
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Thanks Dis! I think I'll give the silicone a few days to toughen up and see before dismantling it. This morning (48 hours after assembly) it is still soft, though seems firmer than yesterday. I'm able to cut the silicone with a fingernail easily from itself.

The good news is it is sticking to the glass like a bad habit, so my prep work seems like it was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

What silicone did you use? I've only resealed tanks never built one from scratch. The only time I tried using old silicone I opened it and it was all hard

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*silicone*

if the silicone was soft and came out it should still be good , could be the heat and humidity that are slowing down the curing time , id wait a few more days , stop touching lol , when dried water test should still be good .jm2c


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

It is DAP 100% silicone. I bought several tubes last year for a re-seal project on a few tanks this was the first one I have used from the lot. 

I'm fairly familiar with re-sealing and building tanks, probably done a dozen or so over the years with good success, just never encountered this issue before. 

I promise to stop picking my silicone 🤣--at least when I'm at the dinner table. It's just the excess that squeezed out in one portion that will be cut off anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Just an update: Tank has been leak tested and is holding so far with no problems going on 10 days now. Taking my time figuring out what to do with it now. Thinking some planting and Caridina shrimp at the moment...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad its holding for you. It looks really good. Much better than the manufactured ones. So what are the final dimensions?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

It's basically a 20g tall on it's side: 12"H x 16"D x 24" wide. 

Unfortunately there are some good scratches on the glass as these were salvaged from two broken tanks, but since this is my first actual tank build from scratch, I figured it would be good practice. 

I'm really liking the dimensions too. I could have two of these side by side on the rack with lots of working space over top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya the extra surface area is really good for many fish. Nice work

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

